# needin new spec's



## freedude2012 (Jan 31, 2012)

im in colrorado springs area and was wonderin if there were still eyeglass donate boxes that ppl can get there hands in cuse i lost mine last spring in the nd floods and cant afford the eye doc or the spec's for that matter

all i need to know is if the donate boxes are still around because it dont matter what they look like jus as long as i can see more than 4' away from my face with out havin to squint. any help yall


to update yall and anyone that weres glasses if you have a current scrip you can get to a lenscrafters you acn get a pair for free if you jus tell them that you have hit hard times and you need new glasses cause yours got broke/lost and kapow new glasses at some of the stores you may need a refural i think i got lucky and didnt need one and i know it works cause i jus got mine and the lady that hooked me up told me its like that at every store you get discontinued frames but there the good desiner ones


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 31, 2012)

Zennioptical. Com has very cheap new glasses for sale. I know you said you didn't have cash. But they start off at like $8 plus shipping (with a prescription) Coastalcontacts.com also has cheap and often free glaases if you like them on facebook, they post the coupons on facebook, at least a few times a month, if not weekly. I have gotten free brand name glasses from them twice and my husband once. 

You do need a prescription that's within the last year for both.

Zennioptical wasn't as high quality as coastalcontacts.com

Good luck. No glasses is a shitty time. Would reading glasses from walmart help?


----------



## freedude2012 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool Ty for the info and I wish they would


----------



## freedude2012 (Jan 31, 2012)

jus an update them donate boxes r still out there jus hope they aint locked up to were i mess through them till i find a pair i can half-ass see with


----------



## Jon Whitaker (Jan 31, 2012)

good luck


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

ok guys ty for the info and got new FREE spec at lenscrafters to day and the gall that helped me said that they do it all the lenscrafters stores altho at some you may need a referal from like a shelter or sochial services


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

and sry for dubin the in fo didnt know the edit took


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Glad you are back to 20/20!


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

np and any time


----------



## slurricane (Feb 4, 2012)

dollar tree
dollar tree
dollar tree


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

thems jus readin glasses tho


----------



## slurricane (Feb 4, 2012)

they have different strengths, one of my eyes is far sighted, the other near sighted.. [central valley mutants] got a +3.00 a couple weeks ago and they're the greatest ever! don't ever doubt the power of cheap shit -___~


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh i never do the cheap shit usely last longer the the high dollar crap noadays


----------



## slurricane (Feb 4, 2012)

brand name aint got shit to do with quality booboo, get yo vision in check, it's a nice temporary replacement if they don't quite fit the bill.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2012)

zennioptical is awesome. I get stuff from them all the time. usually barely breaks 20$ a pair if you get the special coatings and whatnot. 

firmoo.com also offers free first orders, you just pay 7$ shipping.

i've also done the America's Best store where they offer an exam and 2 pairs for like 80$. it's a good deal if you need an exam really badly.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

ya and if you jus need the exam americas best exams are only 45 bucks and true slurr


----------



## SabrinaRe5ni (Feb 15, 2012)

freedude2012 said:


> im in colrorado springs area and was wonderin if there were still eyeglass donate boxes that ppl can get there hands in cuse i lost mine last spring in the nd floods and cant afford the eye doc or the spec's for that matter
> 
> all i need to know is if the donate boxes are still around because it dont matter what they look like jus as long as i can see more than 4' away from my face with out havin to squint. any help yall
> 
> ...


 

Coastal has some limitations to free glasses. My eye sight is -9.50/-10.00, so I always need the high index lenses. Costal reminded me that I need to pay a high extra fee for the 1.67 lenses. Finally, I gave up Coastal and turned to Zenni. They charged much less for the 1.67 lenses and the Rx was accurate. And I just find that Zenni is running a Buy 2 get 1 free promotion on all eyeglasses. Maybe it’s time to get some new glasses. LOL.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish there was a way to get a free exam. I've got my contact prescription but since it's older than a year I need a new one. Contact prescription is different than eyeglasses.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

dprogram said:


> I wish there was a way to get a free exam. I've got my contact prescription but since it's older than a year I need a new one. Contact prescription is different than eyeglasses.



If you can find one ( and its hard to do) but it can be done and sometimes you have to get a case manager from a shelter to vouch that ur homeless and it might take bought a week but you can get a free exam for glasses only


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

And sabrina from what I was told at lenscrafters it shouldn't matter on the script for basic lenses with their vouchers but it can change from store to store they may have a different voucher system


----------

